# future possibilities in ivf



## purplepeak (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-23181620

I was particularly interested to see the opinion that within 10 years doctors will be able to make sperm for men (I heard somewhere else that they've done it in mice ...)


----------



## olive0609 (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, they are always able to do things to mice a full decade before they do so for humans, so that 10 year period would be a realistic time frame before they produce sperm for humans by altering other cells. This would be a great breakthrough for treatment of male infertility.


----------

